# F4M - Looking for a RP partner



## Elish (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello 

I am a 21/F looking for a RP partner (preferably a man) who would be willing to slowly, and forcefully transform me to an animal (fish, or farm animals are preferable, but I am not excluding other ideas, like insects for example). I would prefer long and detailed transformation, one that lasts couple of hours, or even days (or weeks!). Additionally, I really appreciate when the TF has a mind-change/ feral component as well.

The trigger can be both technology or magic, think of a curse layed on me, or being kidnapped by scientific corporation to have tests performed on me. I am submissive but I will try to fight against my doomed fate.

We can get on skype or discord, or even google hangouts or FB messenger - all are fine! Drop me PM if interested


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jan 5, 2018)

I might have a character for that.


----------

